

Show HN: BugSense is a free bug tracking tool for mobile apps. Would you use it? - PanosJee
http://www.bugsense.com

======
PanosJee
Hello HN! Sometime ago we had posted a question whether we should rebrand our
service. Back then we used to be called Sfalma (greek word for error, σ in
math) and thanx to your feedback we decided changed the name.

We have a built a service that collects errors from mobile apps. We analyze
them and notify the developers.

Currently we focus on mobile apps but we plan to support the server in future.

Let us know what you think, or if you have any suggestions!

~~~
adig
Nice app ! How does it work ? (I'm interested in iOS mainly). Can I find an
example of report somewhere ? The screenshot from the Features page doesn't
provide much info.

~~~
jonromero
You just install the BugSense library. Check the docs (it's easy!)
<http://www.bugsense.com/docs/ios>.

If you make an account - it's free -<http://www.bugsense.com/signup/> you can
see the UI. It's pretty cool!

